# Redeeming code for Pikachu & Poké Ball 3DS theme



## Olmectron (Nov 30, 2017)

This is a code for the 3DS Theme shop.

First come, first serve:

(snip) already taken by an unknown user. Probably a guest.

Please, comment if you take it.

Have a nice day.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 30, 2017)

I tried but its been already taken.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 30, 2017)

Same, someone used it


----------



## Olmectron (Nov 30, 2017)

Bad that the one who took it didn't comment. Oh, well.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 30, 2017)

Probably a guest.


----------

